#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 狼之森 (Regeneration)  2016/7/13 更新

## 狼の寂

由於一直很想改寫之前諸多不順以及不完善的地方，這裡早就有了做新章的打算，只是礙於很多現實與私狼因素而拖到現在  _(:3」ㄥ)_
這裡在世界觀做了大幅度地調整，希望能放大世界觀以及增加可看性，也希望能夠透過重寫來強化之前劇情不夠的地方、彌補詭異又跳痛的劇情w"
日後一篇可能會花更多時間來寫，也會花更多時間來檢視發表了的跟尚在寫的部分

嗯... 總之就是這樣，希望大家會喜歡這 <狼之森(Regeneration)>吶  ：3

/////分隔線/////

-序章-

據古史所記載

很早以前，相傳於創世之初，這個世界出現了四股巨大勢力，它們盤踞各方、彼此相互角逐抗衡著。
而在持續了近百年的世界大戰中，各勢力體認到了戰爭的殘酷，因而致力於尋求世界的平和，最終終止了戰爭。

隨著亞拉斐公約的締結，世界的和平從此往前邁進了一大步，但殊不知一切僅僅是表象。

其中較大的一支勢力，由蘇埃特所主導的"索亞斯"在公約的訂定後並未如實履現，它們暗中透過對一旁的兩個勢力蠶食來達成它們一統的野心，大戰乃以難以避免。
終於，戰爭再度引爆，先前的和平不過維繫了數十年即告終；想當然爾，索亞斯的力量已經強大到不是任何一方可以單獨抵抗的，於是其餘的三股勢力結合起來，組成了由"約姆薩"之主 - 犽爾為首的 "狄姆遜同盟"，以收復世界為名展開了對索亞斯的征討。

大戰初期，狄姆遜聯軍稍稍險勝，但後來卻連連敗退，眼看最後一場戰役即將飲敗時，領導者犽爾總算親自出戰，其與蘇埃特展開了一場足以顛覆世界的激烈死決。
由於雙方的力量都過於強大，為避免不甚摧毀這個世界以及眾生靈，犽爾等諸君一直極力避免雙方間的直接衝突，但此時乃危急存亡之秋，為阻止牠也只得挺身出來。

雙方的戰鬥持續了數天之久，那過於強大的力量使牠們的每一次互擊都產生強大的衝擊波，山脈、森林、不論是什麼，僅僅一次互擊就足以讓身旁一切灰飛煙滅，這讓雙方的軍隊因此向後退避了百里遠，只怕才稍稍接近就被消滅。
以近乎雷馳的速度，牠們持續交手了數萬回合，想必只要一個小閃神就能立即分出勝負。

最後，犽爾戰勝了蘇埃特，但其卻也受到了致命傷；藉由引著蘇埃特遺體的強大力量，犽爾將其與自身力量結合並加以引爆，讓這個世界也從此一分為三，徹底相互隔離。

分裂後的世界誕生出了不少亞種，更甚至是魔獸，但主要還是分別以人類、獸、獸人為主。
人類主要居住於一個稱為"塔吉諾"，為人類所主宰的世界；獸與獸人則大多居住於另一個名為"德穆里"的世界；最後，爆炸後因蘇埃爾的執念所新誕生的亞種 - 魔獸則是居住於那名為"佩魯多"的世界，但另外也有一部分的人類、獸、獸人散居於此。

塔吉諾是個高度文明的世界，也是三個世界中科技最為進步的。建築設施林立，並使用核聚變核心作為一切能量來源，天然資源相對稀少。

德穆里，獸與獸人所安居的世界，也部分帶有著高度文明，其森林密度高達65%，是個極其明媚、擁有無數秀麗景致的世界，堪稱烏托邦。

佩魯多，充斥著魔獸的世界，資源十分貧瘠、大地有四成為焦土、岩穴、火山，另外四成則是終年為霜雪覆蓋的地區，剩下的方屬適合生命生存之地。

在三者之中，唯人類沒有得到來自犽爾或蘇埃特的力量，獸、獸人與魔獸則得以將得到的力量代代傳承下去，成為了牠們生命的一環。

最初的力量乃源於大自然，隨著天生的體質、資質的不同，每個存在的能力大抵也不盡不同。

原先的分裂是出於犽爾生前的執念，促使世界和平乃其竭盡一生所追求的理想，最終也透過了分離各物種而實現。

只是，先聖的遺志可能沒得永久維持。

人類內心的慾望，所謂的貪婪不斷增長，最終乃將目標轉向了其他世界，打算掠取它們的資源；同時，傳承自蘇埃特的狂念，魔獸亦開始有了一統這分裂的世界的想法，並開始蠢蠢欲動。

這三方的命運終究將再次相繫，而這斬不斷的關係也將再度引起紛爭......

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

重新來過阿，目前看來還不錯

但之前徵角的角色其職位、能力等，應該也不會有改變吧？

EX：王權者、皇族

----------


## 狼の寂

「這是哪?...」四周，在一個黑的不見五指的空間裡，一位青年男子徘徊其中。
猶豫、停滯，這時總算邁開步伐，儘管心裡懷著那一絲的不安，他也就只有往前走這個選項。

奇怪的是還沒走多遠，黑暗中卻忽來一陣強光乍現，突如其來的光亮使青年睜不開眼睛，他想知道究竟發生了什麼事。
當他的眼睛終於適應了明亮，眼前所見卻讓他不禁質疑起自己的眼睛。
巨大，貌似無限延伸的明亮空間就在他眼前展開，與身後那無止盡的黑暗成了強烈的對比。
「有人在嗎？...」看不到這空間的盡頭，青年大喊，但聲音只進不出，甚至連一絲回音都沒有傳回來。
「這裡到底是有多大...」
青年有些不知所措，儘管那不見盡頭的前方令他怯步，但身後的那一片黑暗卻更叫他害怕。

青年一步一步緩慢的走著，此時唯一能聽到的，只有那自己腳下傳來的一陣陣腳步聲。
也不知過了多久，只知道等到他回頭一看才發現後頭的黑暗早已消失，取而代之的是與前方一樣，一望無際的白色空間。
在這般情況下的他原本有放棄的打算，直到後來他注意到了某樣東西。

「那是什麼...」
「...看不太清楚」
不遠的前方似乎有什麼在那裡，想看清楚是什麼，但這距離卻遠遠超出了他視力所及的範圍。

青年加快腳步，心中有股難掩的迫切，然而他內心的那一絲猶疑並沒有消失過。

「這是真的嗎....」當那模糊的事物逐漸清晰，最後清楚的影像映入眼簾，一股複雜的情緒在心裡不斷擴張。
一隻巨大的生物呈大字型的倒臥於地，正確來說是被囚禁著；牠的四肢及頸部、吻部還有尾巴都被拴以巨大的黑色枷鎖，與牠那雪白色的身軀有了十足的對比。
這些鎖鏈分別連結至四根粗大無比的石柱以及刻有奇特文字的石頭地面，似乎是某種遺址，從老舊程度來看，或許這些有著百年以上的歷史。
靜靜觀察了好一會兒，青年發現那生物還活著，但似乎正陷入沉睡，那巨大的身軀隨著呼吸的節奏緩緩起伏著。
青年環顧四周，無奈除了無止盡的白色空間外似乎就只有眼前的這個奇怪遺址還有這個生物了。
「這裡到底是哪裡...」青年煩惱的喃喃自語。

起初一心只想著要離開這裡，然而在思索了一會兒之後他固然決定放棄，畢竟看到四周是完全一樣、無限延伸的白色空間，這讓他瞬間喪失了鬥志。

「等等，好像有點不太對勁」青年發覺這一切似乎有點奇怪。
既然四周都是這奇怪的白色空間，那麼這裡突然出現了這個地方，還有這個奇怪的生物，似乎說不太過去。
「附近可能有文明存在，也或許有什麼人在」這是他得出來的結論，而這個遺址也許就存在著他要的答案，他也可能因此找到離開的方法，所以雖然不願意，他現在也非得到那遺址了。

想不到等距離夠近了，那體型的懸殊差距這才顯現出來，原先看到的那生物光是牠的腳掌就足足比他的頭大上許多了，而那嘴之大想必直接吞了他也不成問題，想到這裡青年不禁打了個冷顫。
眼前的存在身長約三、四公尺，擁有似犬的外型，但仔細看又相去甚多；有著一身雪白色的毛，而往牠臉上瞧去，眼下那兩筆形狀的綠色圖騰意外的十分顯眼。

對於眼前的存在，儘管青年懷著一絲的畏懼，但不知怎的，心中卻感到一股無以言喻的親切感，這讓他暫時忘了所謂的危險，受牽引似的緩緩走近牠身邊。
「不要怕...」 青年緩緩的開口，站在一旁，他將手小心的靠近牠的身體。
一陣溫熱且柔和的觸感隨即傳來，透過手，男子實際感受到了眼前這生物的體溫，還有那毛的觸感，一切的一切都如此的真實、如此的美好，這是他所未曾體驗過的。
看眼前的生物沒有反應，於是他更大膽的進一步走向牠的頭部並伸出了手。
當碰觸到的那一刻，身體瞬間如電流閃過般，如同漣漪，腦海裡似乎有什麼正迴盪著，接著，那生物忽然睜開了雙眼，藉此四目相對。

吃驚之餘出於反射，青年立即縮回了手。
「我... 我沒有惡意」青年結結巴巴的說。
那生物一動也不動，就只是一直注視著青年，那神情絲毫感受不到半點憤怒或是任何情緒，但那深邃的眼眸似乎正道訴著些甚麼。
青年見狀，於是再次鼓起勇氣，將手伸向生物的頭，輕輕的，他溫柔的撫摸著。

「年輕的人類呀，你是為了什麼才來到這裡?」當下，腦海中傳來一股聲音。
「什麼?」被突如其來的聲音嚇到，青年瞪大雙眼，一臉吃驚。
腦海裏傳來的聲音有些微弱，厚重且沉穩，音雖低沉但卻不像老人那般老陳死氣，隱隱中還略帶著一點磁性。
「不需要害怕，現在的咱是無法傷害你的...」或許是被束縛著的關係，牠的聲音聽得出牠一身虛弱，語調中還和著一些感嘆。
「你... 究竟是什麼東西? 還有你為什麼會被鎖在這裡?」對於心裡的疑惑，青年希望能一次解開。
「你不需要知道咱是什麼，咱不屬於你的世界，就如同你不屬於這裡一樣」 腦海中生物輕語著。
「若是命運所繫...相信這問題的答案你很快就會知道了」生物閉上雙眼。

「至少你知道怎麼離開這裡吧?」 青年追問。
「年輕的人類呀... 不需要這麼急，這裡並不是所謂的現實」
「你的意思說這是夢? 我正在做夢嗎?」青年有點驚訝，也在心中稍微鬆了口氣。
「等等，你說過你不屬於我的世界，就如同我不屬於這裡，難道...」
正當青年打算再提出這問題的時候，地面突然開始劇烈的搖晃。

「怎麼回事...」青年被晃的幾乎站不住腳，接著一個不小心跌臥在生物頭上。
「等你醒來之後再來找咱」睜開了雙眼，生物的聲音忽然傳來。
「什麼?」青年不解的追問。
「如果你想知道這一切的話...」說完，生物緩緩闔上了眼睛，這次牠語調中帶著些許的笑意。

就在這時，青年察覺到了一些異樣的發生。
「怎麼了，我的手... 」 他驚覺自己的雙手正在逐漸消失。
「喂，等等...」 不只是青年的雙手，他的腳、他的身體也在逐漸消失。

「到底怎麼回事...」
「呃...」隨著一陣呀然，這時青年似乎總算明白了。

「喂! 等等，我要怎麼找到你，喂...」

只見這生物似乎沒有回應的地方打算，只是靜靜的趴著。

「你這傢伙...」

「命運...自然會推動一切的...」消失前，青年腦海裡傳來了最後一句這樣的話。

在生物說完後，青年便消失的無影無蹤，而隨著他消失在這空間裡，地面最終也停止了晃動。

「人類呀... 你所背負的命運」
「相信時機一到你自然會明白的...」


////

另一方面

////

「嗶嗶嗶嗶......」
「啪!」
反射性的關掉鬧鐘，青年一臉疲憊的看著螢幕上的數字。

「已經六點了啊...」


--未完待續--

----------


## 狼の寂

傍晚時分，那炙烈的陽光總算稍稍減退，原先飽受烈陽折磨的生物也漸漸回復了活力，彷彿新的一天才正要開始。
天空由白逐漸轉金黃、橘紅，最後陽光消失在地平線的那頭，接著天空在這時換上了一身藍黑色的新裝，上頭還有無數閃爍的星星點綴著，看起來十分華麗。
往接近地平線的另一端看去，這時才發現原來月兒早已輕輕的探出頭，但它不是完整的，只露出了一小側的臉，今晚它是弦月。

原本還沉醉在如此祥和的氛圍裡，直到一聲突如其來的巨響，這才將注意力拉回了現實。

「雷炎」

一枝由雷電壓縮而成的箭矢從天空中飛閃而過，其強大的雷力在周圍化成數道亂竄的電弧，其速度之快使劃過空氣的瞬間產生一連串小型的音爆，啪啪啪的，感覺上就連空氣都快被烤焦了般。
當箭矢落地的那一剎那，其所蓄積的全部雷力於瞬間釋放出來，從著地處為中心產生的環型雷電以極快的速度向四周擴散，其威力遠及數百公尺，所觸及的生物無一倖免。

「咻~ 碰…」
「威力比我想的還大嘛」站在數里外的高處，一隻褐色的貓獸人一臉淡定的說著，但語氣卻感覺十分意外。

「想不到還蠻準的嘛你，距離這麼遠也能命中」一旁另一隻黑色的龍獸人看得有些出神。

「我已經… 盡力了…」
「要是沒中我也要哭了…」講起話來氣喘吁吁，一只銀白相間的狼獸人癱坐在一旁的地上，彷彿剛結束劇烈運動般。

這裡是主城東北方高原後的限制地帶，也就是俗稱的限制區，有別於之前的高原地帶，這裡是摻雜著大量裸露岩床的叢林區，其高度也僅略高於平原而已。
雖說是裸露的岩床，但有的卻高的像是半座山般，參差不齊的岩區也大大增加了當地物種與生態的豐富度。

從限制區開始便已脫離中央的管控區，由於內部有許多生物群落與野生植株是未知的，再加上偶有未知的魔物被目擊並傳出有獸在此喪命，這裡的危險程度已明顯的超越了管控區內；因此要在限制區出入都必須有中央許可，否則輕則被抓回去審判，重則有可能直接命喪於此。

一行獸收到中央的委託到限制區內做探勘調查，據說是偵測到了當地有不尋常的能量流動，為了保險起見，牠們除了獲得限制區的進出許可外，上級還特意加派了一位護衛協同調查。

「孩子，我們可才剛踏進限制區呀，怎麼這樣就覺得累了?」儘管話語聽起來有些苛刻，可是這溫柔的嗓音卻讓人完全沒有這樣的感覺。

「我是速度型的又不是力量型的，要射出威力這麼大的一箭我可是拚了老命啊…大姊」

「好啦，知道了~」
「我在逗你而已」

「總之，表現得不錯，孩子」 甜甜的嗓音再次傳來，那柔和的語調足以讓人融化。
一身雪白的狼獸人露出了淡淡的笑容，並且伸出手輕輕的摸著坐在地上，看似已經精疲力盡那狼獸人。

「大姊，我已經不是小孩子了啦」坐在地上的狼獸人一臉難為情的樣子，但卻沒有阻止這般行為，只是雙手插在胸前不滿地說著。

這隻毛色銀白相間的雄性狼獸人名叫 銀星‧耀之月，牠有著一雙罕見的異色瞳，額頭上的銀色圖騰與吻上的傷疤是牠的標記；速度型的牠所使用的武器是弓，自身的雷與風屬性恰能將距離的優勢極佳化。

銀星一旁那毛色雪白的雌性狼獸人名叫 米蘭斯‧蘭雅，在一雙深邃藍瞳之下是那迷倒眾生的容貌，輕柔的嗓音與善解人意的個性讓不少獸為之傾倒；擁有光之屬性的牠和那一身雪白毛色相互輝映，牠的身段總是十分輕柔和高雅，其存在就如同純淨的白色柔光一般耀眼動人。

蘭雅是德穆里現任九位圓桌武士中的一員，儘管擁有僅次於王權者的地位，但牠們的行動卻必須受限於皇族，說起來大抵就如同皇族們的隨身侍衛般，因此也極少獸實際看過牠們的真面目。

礙於上級要求，蘭雅並未跟牠們洩漏自己的身分，也因為牠們從早上開始連忙趕路，中途幾乎沒有停下來過，所以連個概略的介紹都沒有，然而因為某些因素，銀星跟蘭雅相識已經有好一陣子了。

「是說真的有必要派護衛隨行嗎?」

「而且看起來應該也不是現任聖騎士的樣子」
「我本來還以為中央會派聖騎士大人來擔任護衛的說」 剛好有機會停下來喘口氣，褐色的貓獸人像是想起什麼似的，牠端詳著隨行的蘭雅並這麼說著。

「巴爾尼，你這樣也太沒禮貌了吧」
「再怎麼說對方也是個雌性啊，不要以那種低級的眼光盯著人家看」龍獸人斥責一旁的貓獸人。

「我只是好奇嘛，銀星你說是不是?」手托著下巴，貓獸人轉過頭來問。

「這個嘛… 大姊不是聖騎士是沒錯啦…」
「不過…」感覺像是有所顧忌般，銀星吞吞吐吐地說著。

「而且不過是探勘而已，我是覺得根本不需要甚麼護衛啦~」雙手抱在頭後面，貓獸人一派輕鬆地說道。


然而，話才說完沒多久，站在一旁的蘭雅表情卻突然嚴肅了起來。
「我看話題就先到這邊吧，要來囉」

「什麼要來了?」三隻獸異口同聲地問。

一旁的貓獸人與龍獸人似乎察覺了異樣，突然間，有數個大小不一的拋射物以迅雷不及掩耳的速度往這方射過來；有的跟身體一樣大，有的則是小碎石般的大小，直到距離已經近到來不及反應時才終於看清楚飛過來的是甚麼。

尖刺、巨石與壓縮過的能量彈不約而同並準確的往牠們四個的方向射過來，那數量之密集令人不禁冒了把冷汗。

儘管已經意識到了危險，但那距離之近根本連眨眼都來不及，然而誰想到就在下個瞬間，襲來的拋射物居然在頓時被全部粉碎殆盡，驚嚇之餘使牠們呆滯了數秒，直到回過神後才搞清楚是怎麼回事。

「難道…妳…」 貓獸人吱吱唔唔的想說些甚麼，但腦袋卻一片空白。

蘭雅站在一旁，不知何時早已舉起一碩大的盾，牠一臉嚴肅的盯著遠方看著，原來剛才的攻擊是牠在那不到幾毫秒的瞬間全部抵銷掉的，那情況之驚險令牠們不禁捏了把冷汗。

「到底怎麼…」龍獸人似乎想說些什麼。

坐在地上的銀星還沒搞清楚怎麼回事，才正要站起來的時候，忽然間，站在一旁的蘭雅卻迅速的將牠的盾收到亞空間中，接著只聽到一聲巨響，牠整隻狼竟就應聲消失，只見地面的岩塊產生一巨大的環狀碎裂，而衝擊之大也使岩石碎片應聲飛散。

「難道牠想從這裡就這麼直接跳到敵人的位置去!?」三隻獸同時閃過了這個想法。

「太亂來了!!」

牠們反應過來後立刻一個凝神，迅速地往遠方看去，試圖尋找蘭雅的蹤跡，然而牠們卻看到了令人不敢置信的一幕。

「怎麼會…」

「這距離起碼有兩公里啊…」
「太誇張了吧…」

就在遠方約2.3公里的地面上，方才還在身旁的蘭雅竟就站在那裡，手持著兩把刀，一動也不動的，只見牠腳底下的地面因強烈的撞擊而破裂凹陷，產生一環狀碎裂的巨坑。
蘭雅的四周站著五隻高矮、大小不同的生物，不確定那些是甚麼，不過可以確定的是牠們並不是這個世界的生物；牠們看上去有著截然不同的特徵，唯一的共通點大概就是看似硬質的外骨骼與外殼、高大的身形，還有那在夜晚下透出淡淡紅光的雙瞳。

以牠們的視力，剛才那一箭的距離所看到的不過是數團閃爍紅光的黑影，但這次的距離牠們只要一個凝神卻能看得清楚。

「那些就是魔獸嗎…?」銀星像是看呆了的樣子。

「我猜應該沒錯…」一旁的貓獸人默默吞了口口水。

「難不成牠是想五打一嗎?」龍獸人緊盯著遠方，牠全身的每一條神經都早已繃緊，絲毫不敢鬆懈的觀察著眼前的動靜。

「不過... 如果不是有勝算，我想牠也不會一股腦兒就衝到最前線的…」儘管很擔心，但龍獸人還是逐漸努力讓自己回復平靜。

「你快支援牠呀...」貓獸人著急地喊道。

「我想大姊牠應該不會需要我的支援...」


---------- 另一方面 -----------


「不知諸位來這裡有甚麼目的?」
「我想你們應該不屬於這邊的世界吧?」語調冰冷，蘭雅手持雙刀，一動也不動的站著。

「怎麼? 大老遠過來就是想說這些嗎?」
「我們想怎樣就怎樣，難道還需要跟你這小不點報備嗎?」

「哈哈哈…」

一隻看上去像是帶頭的魔獸以高傲的口吻說著，牠的聲音十分低沉且粗糙的可怕，而說完後一旁的其他魔獸也不約而同的笑了起來。

「突然想到還沒找你算帳呢，居然把我們的同伴…」語調轉為憤怒，帶頭說話的魔獸放大了說話的音量。

「是牠們太爛了吧，連這種程度的攻擊都捱不過，死了也是應該的」一旁另一隻魔獸以不屑的口吻在背後說著。

「喔? 是嗎… 」
「這樣啊…」說完，蘭雅的身上突然出現了淡淡、如同白色的火焰似的光環籠罩在牠四周。

「怎麼，妳該不會以為妳打得過我們五個吧?」
「就憑你這小傢伙嗎?」

「哈哈哈，不要笑死人了」這時笑聲又再度響起。

「事到如今已經沒什麼好說的了」
「我只給你一個忠告」

「你的自大與無知將會害死自己...」蘭雅語帶笑意的說著。

「是嗎? 憑什麼?」
「難道就憑...」

「嗚啊…」突然，帶頭的魔獸發出痛苦的哀嚎，牠的臉色變得十分難看。
「怎麼可能… 你是什麼時候…」

話都還沒說完，卻只聽到物體墜落的聲音傳來。
那帶頭的魔獸牠的身體連同外殼竟就活生生的被切成了數塊，然而卻不見蘭雅有任何動作；牠那傷口斷面之完整，居然直到墜地後才見血液噴濺出來。

「喂! 老大…」
見到眼前的景象，一旁的生物都嚇得驚慌失措，根本什麼都沒看到，自己的老大就莫名的被大卸八塊了。

「怎麼? 不是口出狂言嗎?」
「該不會連我揮了幾刀也沒看到吧?」這時蘭雅才將自己隱藏的殺氣一口氣釋放。

親身感受到了蘭雅的殺氣，雖說屬性是光，但那股暗暗的刺寒卻是牠們從未體驗過的，彷彿宣告著四周一切的死寂般冰冷，好似周遭的事物都將因此凋萎般，直到這時牠們這才忽然意識到了自己正面臨死亡邊緣。

「你這傢伙…」其中一隻魔獸受怒氣衝腦，想也不想的就這麼衝了過去。

身高約四公尺，體重高達300多公斤，如此大的身軀卻以約200公里的時速暴衝；牠有一身厚重、帶有著尖刺的外殼，手部除了利爪外，尚在背面也分化出了一塊巨碩且厚重硬殼，其外形猶如盾，能拿來防禦也能用來衝擊；牠那分岔、覆蓋著外殼的尾巴如兩把靈活且銳利的大砍刀，不但有著六公尺左右的傷害範圍，其鋒利程度甚至能削鐵如泥。

以四肢的形式暴衝，眼前的魔獸後腳使勁一蹬，跳了六、七公尺的高度，牠將自身的重心往右傾使身體做出了快速的迴旋，鋒利且巨碩的尾刃猶如嗜血的血滴子般輪轉著，直逼蘭雅而來。

「受死吧!! 你這小不點」
魔獸運用自身的重量還有迴旋，大大的加重了自己攻擊的力道，並同時用特化的手部與尾巴試圖做出可怕的連續斬擊。

「就這麼急著送死嗎…」

蘭雅舉起左手的刀輕鬆的擋住了這力量高達數十噸重的斬擊，同時牠還將對方以驚人的力道推了回去；受到這怪力的衝擊，魔獸整個重心瞬間轉移並往後彈了出去，原本想藉此逆迴旋從左邊再來一次攻擊，卻在還來不及動作時被蘭雅接了一個重重的迴旋側踢，直接就這麼飛了出去，而這一整套反應下來竟只花了不到一秒的時間。

「嗚噁… 怎麼可能…」受到重重的一踢，魔獸肚子的外殼直接爆裂，牠的臟器也因此全毀，飛濺出來的碎片還沾有著牠墨綠色的鮮血。

吐了一大口血，面目猙獰的魔獸挨了一腳後以極快的速度被踢飛，在飛走的過程中牠看到眼前的存在默默收起了手上的刀，接著壓低了身子往前傾，並以右手做出了拔刀的動作。

「驅散眼前的黑暗…」
「破曉」

瞬間，一道刺眼強光閃過，卻見蘭雅不知何時早已收起刀刃，就像是什麼事也沒發生過般；然而，下一秒卻不知怎麼的突然傳來一陣驚人的音爆，接著只見前方所有的屏蔽物，連同飛出去和站著的那幾隻魔獸都不約而同、硬生生的斷成了兩半，這是個快到肉眼無法鎖定的居合斬。

「嗡…….」被劈開的空氣以超高速震動發出了嗡嗡聲，其音量已遠遠超過了一百二十分貝。

在蘭雅拔刀的那個瞬間，牠鋒利的斬擊化為一寬廣的光之巨刃，範圍幾近一百八十度，而那斬擊更以每秒數百公尺的速度擴散，並將所觸及的一切事物斬開，無一例外，其波及範圍遠達數百公尺。

「…」看到了這一幕，遠方的幾位整個看呆了，一時半刻竟說不出話來。
見識到了蘭雅的實力，牠們這才豁然驚覺這次隨行的護衛竟是如此不得了的人物。

「銀星…牠到底是什麼來頭…?」貓獸人一臉不敢置信的樣子，牠急忙追問。

儘管早就知道蘭雅的實力高強，但從以前到現在這還是銀星第一次見到蘭雅拿刀，更別提牠拿刀實戰的樣子。

「我剛的話還沒說完...」

「大姊牠的確不是現任的聖騎士是沒錯啦…」心裡仍在猶豫是否該告訴牠們。

「等等，你說不是聖騎士，那這樣的實力該怎麼解釋…?」

「你還是自己去問比較快吧」一旁的龍獸人插話說。
「順便跟牠賠罪一下」

「欸… 對啊，你還是自己去問吧… 」銀星順勢說著，心裡很慶幸成功迴避了這個問題。

「不管怎麼樣，我們還是先過去跟牠會合吧」

「同意」

「不過是說有沒有更快下去的方法呀?」
「我們總不能也像大姊一樣跳過去吧?」看到前方崎嶇的路面讓銀星開始覺得麻煩了起來。

「哎呀，你怕甚麼呀~」
「嘿咻~」冷不防的，龍獸人從後方大大的推了銀星一把，結果銀星就這麼摔了出去。

「亞迦爾!! 你這該死的傢伙…」
「欸…?」原本想說會悽慘的滾下山，沒想到還沒著地身體卻又突然浮了起來。

「我又怎麼啦?」臉帶笑意，龍獸人突然出現在一旁。

「窩靠，我還忘了你這傢伙會飛呢」

「總覺得你好像想下去?」 龍獸人單手抓著銀星的腳一邊晃著。

「欸…別啊，我開玩笑而已… 嘿嘿」連忙將向龍獸人賠罪，就怕牠一個故意而把自己丟下去。

「喂，你們倆別顧著親熱啊，你們是不是忘了誰了?」貓獸人喊著。

「你說啥來著，我怎麼可能跟這種傢伙…」銀星反射性地回嘴。

「你說哪種傢伙啊…?」龍獸人回過頭露出了詭異的笑臉。

「沒，沒，大哥是我不好…」寒毛豎立，銀星被這笑臉嚇到背脊直發涼。

「給我走著瞧，之後你就知道了…」面對目前的狀況，銀星敢怒不敢言，心理一直在想等會兒要如何報復牠。

「我看你就自己下去吧，巴爾尼」露出了個壞笑，龍獸人揮動翅膀打算飛走。

「你以為我會讓你跑掉嗎?」貓獸人使勁一蹬，飛快的往龍獸人撲過來。

「還跑啊」雖然沒成功撲上去，但貓獸人也恰巧搆著了龍獸人的尾巴。

「你這傢伙…」龍獸人奮力的甩動尾巴想把牠甩下去，誰知道…

「看招!!」貓獸人一個擺盪，順勢的一腳往龍獸人的下盤踢下去。

「你這…渾蛋…」要害受到重擊的龍獸人臉色鐵青，劇烈的疼痛讓牠一時之間忘了要繼續飛行。

「巴爾尼你到底在想什麼啊!?」
「我們可是在空中啊…」銀星慌忙地大喊著。

「嘿嘿，我只是想給牠一個教訓」貓獸人調皮的說著。

「欸... 窩靠...」往下墜的途中龍獸人反射性的用雙手撫摸那受到重創的要害，而銀星也因此被丟了下去。

就這樣，受到重創的龍獸人和抓著牠尾巴的巴爾尼往下墜，最後只聽到幾聲巨大的撞擊聲，在銀星落地後不久牠們也撞上了地面。

「喔喔....」墜地的幾獸哀嚎著。

「窩靠... 巴爾尼，你是想連我也幹掉嗎…」痛得在地上滾了幾圈，銀星生氣的大喊。
「而且你下手會不會太重了點?」

三隻獸因為基礎的身體素質再加上自身力量的加持，所以從兩百多公尺高的空中掉下來也只受到了輕微擦傷，反倒是龍獸人那受到重創的要害還劇烈疼痛著。

「我才不管那麼多呢」貓獸人一副事不關己的樣子，雙手抱著頭躺在地上。

「你到底是踢了多大力呀… 我看牠好像痛到快往生了…」一想到這銀星心理不禁開始同情起了龍獸人。

「哼，你試試看不就知道了」

「我說你呀…」

「喔! 我可總算找到你們了」
「抱歉抱歉，我剛剛衝的太快了些」那熟悉的溫柔嗓音突然從貓獸人的後方傳來。

「大姊!!」

聽到了蘭雅的聲音，貓獸人嚇得跳了起來。

「我說你們怎麼一副狼狽樣呀?」就跟在山上時毫無兩樣，蘭雅牠那一身雪白如舊，彷彿剛才完全沒有發生戰鬥般。

「都是巴爾尼啦，害我們從空中摔了下來」

「亞迦爾被牠踢到了要害，現在痛到暈了過去」銀星無奈的說著。

「那個...」

「請原諒我之前的無禮...」

「請容我在這裡跟您謝罪...」當蘭雅轉過頭來，貓獸人就像是看到鬼似的，連忙低頭下跪致歉。

看到這一幕後，一旁的銀星不禁竊笑了起來，沒想到剛才讓牠們吃進苦頭的貓獸人這時居然嚇成這副模樣，心裡突然舒爽了起來。

「請不要這樣，快起來」對於貓獸人突如其來的行為蘭雅感到很困惑。

「我方才因為無知而不小心得罪了您，我並不知道您居然有能與聖騎士匹敵的實力」貓獸人的聲音不停顫抖著。

「其實你說我不是聖騎士是沒錯啦~」
「我倒沒有那麼在意的」
「快起來吧，這樣會讓我覺得很困擾的」將手搭在貓獸人的肩上，蘭雅示意讓牠起來。

「真的很感謝您的寬宏大量」貓獸人站起來後一個順勢撲進了蘭雅的懷裡。

「哎呀...」被這突如其來的行為嚇到，蘭雅愣了一下。
「行了行了，不必多禮」	

聽到這句話，貓獸人藉機把頭埋進了蘭雅的胸前。

「喂，你這傢伙不要得了便宜還吃豆腐啊...」一旁的銀星看了是又氣又恨，忍不住大聲嚷嚷了起來。

「孩子，沒關係的~」蘭雅露出了個溫柔的笑容說著，同時也用手輕輕的摸著貓獸人的頭。

用臉緊貼著蘭雅的貓獸人清楚的感受到了那溫熱的體溫，而就在下一秒，牠卻不知怎麼竟流起了鼻血來，同時牠的身體也不爭氣的起了生理反應。

看到這一幕，內心的怒火就這麼燃燒了起來，說不出是憤怒還是忌妒，或者是兩個都有，不過最多的八成是看不爽貓獸人那得意的嘴臉。

「哪天有機會我一定要幹掉牠...」
「竟敢對大姊如此無禮...」銀星心裡堆積著許多不滿。

「呵呵...」銀星內心的想法似乎被看透了。

「孩子你是不是吃醋啦?」誰知道這時蘭雅突然向銀星擺出了一個嫵媚的表情。

「哼，我才沒有...」銀星手插著腰，牠別過頭去，臉紅的說著。

除了實力強的可怕之外，蘭雅也以牠的美貌出名；不論是身體姿色還是容貌，兩者都鮮少有獸能與之並列，光是一個回眸不知道就能迷死多少癡情的雄性了，若牠敞顏歡笑，就連雌性也將為之傾倒。

「那個…」
「我可以問一個問題嗎…?」貓獸人像是想到甚麼似的。

「嗯? 請問」

「就是…我到現在都還不知道您的真實身分...」

「喔，原來是這件事啊...」
「雖然上級有要求我不能洩漏身分，不過事到如今我想也沒什麼好隱瞞的了」

「我叫米蘭斯‧蘭雅，是隸屬於中央的圓桌武士」蘭雅露出了個淡淡微笑。

「圓…圓圓…圓桌武士…?」貓獸人簡直不敢相信自己的耳朵。

「怎麼可能…」
「我記得圓桌武士不就等於是皇族們的直屬護衛隊嗎…?」
「這般重要的大人物現在怎麼會在這邊…?」

「事情是這樣的，我隸屬的那位大人個性比較倔強了些，牠堅持要將我派來，即使出於無奈我也只能服從囉~」
「反正剛好還能順便當作是休假吶」蘭雅輕鬆的說著。

「咦…? 那護衛的工作怎麼辦…?」

「有隻可愛的白狼說要暫時頂替我的工作囉~」說到這，蘭雅的嘴角微微上揚了些。

「大姊，你不會是指銀月大哥吧?」這時銀星突然冒出一句。

「銀月? 難道你是指那個銀月嗎!?」貓獸人一臉不敢置信的樣子追問著。

「喲，孩子，你怎麼會覺得是牠呢?」

「如果是代大姊的班的話，我想就屬銀月大哥最適合了吧」
「而且大姊還說是隻可愛的白狼...」
「雖然我不知道大哥有那裡可愛就是了…」銀星說著說著在這時擺出了張嫌惡的臉。

「呵呵，瞧你這孩子，還挺機靈的嘛」蘭雅輕輕地笑了幾聲。

「不過你怎麼把牠嫌棄成這樣啊，哈哈」

「大姊你怎麼還笑得出來啊，你不會吃醋嗎?」銀星坐在地上，拄著頭問。
「而且我也只是實話實說而已」

看到這般互動，貓獸人出於無奈也就只能默默的看著，因為這些早已遠遠超越了牠的理解範圍了。

「吃醋? 不會呀，怎麼著?」

「大哥跟那位大人耶…」

「你不用擔心~」
「我已經跟牠說過了，如果牠敢亂來我會一刀斷了牠的...」說到後面，儘管是笑著的，但蘭雅的語氣卻帶著明顯的殺氣。

「大姊，你的殺氣外漏了啦~」感受到殺氣的銀星不禁打了個哆嗦。

「牠不會亂來的，孩子，我相信牠」
「更何況…」
「我不是還有你嗎?」蘭雅再次露出了嫵媚的表情看著銀星。

「大姊你別再逗我啦…」雖然知道蘭雅是故意的，但臉卻依舊不爭氣的紅了起來。

「知道了~」蘭雅又淡淡的笑了幾聲。


「我們就在此紮營吧，現在時候也不早了」

「孩子，借你的弓用用可以嗎?」。這時蘭雅站了起來。

「可以是可以啊，不過大姊你要做什麼?」銀星拿起了背在背上的弓。

「你看了就知道了」接過弓之後蘭雅仔細的端量了一會兒。

「喔~ 是A級的弓嗎?」
「做工看來很不錯，重量也不算太重」

拿起了弓並朝著頭頂作出了拉弓的姿勢，這時一道光芒從中乍現；聚氣凝神，蘭雅將手上的光芒一點一點的凝聚，最後形成了一枝耀眼的純白箭矢。

「光之穹」
不斷放出光芒的純白箭矢以極快的速度向上飛越，突然，箭矢一個炸裂，那個瞬間產生了一股強大的白光；箭矢炸裂後分散成了數十枝細小的光之箭矢，它們分別往中心的四周落下，當那些細小的箭矢碰觸到地面時竟不約而同的往中心的方向放射出一條條純淨的白光，而在這些白光全部串連成功後卻又倏忽消失。

「這樣就可以了，我已經在這裡設立了一層強力的結界，它將保護我們遠離黑暗的侵襲」

「好厲害...」兩隻獸在一旁看都看呆了。

「趕快休息吧，明天一大早還得趕路呢」
「至於這傢伙...」蘭雅指著在地上早已昏過去的龍獸人。
「我會幫牠治療的」

「大姊，可是...」銀星似乎想說什麼，但卻被蘭雅阻止了。

「孩子，快睡吧，今天辛苦了」

「知道了...」

儘管心有不甘，但銀星和貓獸人還是各自挑了塊地，在小心翼翼的躺好之後，過不久就進入了夢鄉。

「我有個不好的預感...」蘭雅輕輕地走到了龍獸人的身旁並坐了下來。

「雪麒... 你不該派這些孩子們來的...」

「但願...  一切只是我多慮了...」




--未完待續--

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦哦哦~久違的更新阿~

看來這次的劇情走向和之前不太相同呢

期待阿~

----------


## 狼の寂

To 蒼爺:  因為咱主要有分為主線和支線，然後每一章的時間也不見得會一樣，像是第二章就是在講述過去所發生的事 (支線)

BTW，這章雖然意外的打了8000多字，但其實這章還沒結束，因為還有個隱藏版的劇情 :3
不過由於是 R18 的所以也不方便直接放出來，而且其實也還沒寫完 (偷偷說
改日可能會以別種形式將隱藏的劇情公開(?

敬請期待 （ ・∀・）

-----------------------

在這裡補上角色資訊: (嘗試將其量化)

巴爾尼‧普拉姆: 褐色的雄性貓獸人，身高約170，體重62Kg；雙瞳為黃色，屬性是土。
身材不算高大的巴爾尼擁有童稚的個性，也因此時常捉弄別獸。
牠是個好戰的小子，武器為雙手的金屬指虎，力量類型偏向力量型，擁有大範圍且極高的破壞力；儘管牠體型偏小，但因為自身的土元素導致牠擁有良好的身體素質(防禦力高，耐打)。
巴爾尼平時使用的招式包刮大規模破壞、提高自身抗性與團體防禦技能。
由於偏向力量型將使自己暴露在速度的劣勢之下，因此巴爾尼大多喜歡團體行動，雖然牠在戰鬥時總是一股腦兒的往前衝(?

目前階級: 見習聖騎士
隸屬軍團: 荒野之靈 (德穆里第四大軍團)

雖然隸屬於不同的軍團，但巴爾尼和亞迦爾還有銀星是舊識，牠們經常一同組隊接任務來獲取報酬。

力量: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆
屬性: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆ 
速度: ★★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆
智商: ★★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆
防禦: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆
心靈: ★★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆

總計: 27★

*屬性: 自身屬性能力的強弱。   儘管都擁有不同屬性的力量，但這屬性力量的強弱都不同，有些弱到只能用於附加，藉此增加自己物理攻擊方面的傷害；有些則強到不須依賴物理攻擊也能造成極大的影響及傷害。 (講簡單點就是遊戲中魔法攻擊力的概念)
防禦力: 對於各種屬性以及傷害的抵抗力乃屬之。
 心靈: 意志力的強弱。


亞迦爾‧史可亞多: 黑色的雄性龍獸人，身高約188，體重94Kg；雙瞳為紅色，屬性是火。
相較於巴爾尼，亞迦爾的個性成熟很多，細心沉穩的牠精於規劃及謀略，也因此在軍團以及小隊中都是擔任策劃者、指揮官的角色。
雖然說個性偏成熟，外表看起來也相對和善，但亞迦爾其實常常會表現出牠那壞心的一面。(腹黑)
力量類型趨於中間，武器為上頭帶有尖刺的金屬手套。
儘管是位謀略家，但亞迦爾仍時常赴前線近身作戰；由於屬於中間型，牠能利用速度與力量的優勢輕鬆反制多數特別偏向力量或是速度的對手，再加上身為龍族，牠天生帶有厚重且抗性高的鱗片，還有那飛行的優勢，因此在戰場上牠可以說是十分吃香。

目前階級: 見習聖騎士
隸屬軍團: 德穆里第三大軍團 - 守望之息

力量: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆ 
屬性: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆
速度: ★★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆
智商: ★★★★★★☆☆☆☆
防禦: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆ (4.5)
心靈: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆

總計: 29.5 ★


銀星‧耀之月: 毛色銀白相間的雄性狼獸人，頭上有特殊的銀色圖騰，身高約180，體重67Kg (待修改)；瞳色為左藍又灰的異色瞳，屬性是雷與風。
個性冷靜沉著，並且有清晰的思緒，銀星擅長大局面的規劃與思考。
跟熟識的平輩說話總是尖酸刻薄，對於長輩則較收斂些。
力量類型屬於速度型，使用的武器是弓。
銀星善長以精準且快速的射擊來狙殺對手，自身的雷與風屬性不但在速度這方面助長了牠的優勢，甚至還強化了牠箭矢的威力。
對於近身戰較不擅長，但由於銀星有自身屬性之加持，這使牠能輕鬆的在瞬間拉開雙方距離。

目前階級: 見習聖騎士
隸屬軍團: 德穆里第三大軍團 - 守望之息

力量: ★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ (3.5) 
屬性: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆ (4.5)
速度: ★★★★★★☆☆☆☆
智商: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆
防禦: ★★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆ 
心靈: ★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆

總計: 28★


米蘭斯‧蘭雅: 全身雪白的雌性狼獸人，雙眼下皆有奇特的藍色圖騰，身高約190，體重73Kg; 瞳色為藍色，屬性是光。
蘭雅的個性溫柔且體貼，牠會在必要時變得無比堅強；並不忌諱於因性別而導致的身體差異，因此對於身體方面的接觸覺得很自然。
蘭雅喜歡年幼的孩子，基於自身的母性，牠常對自己覺得可愛的孩子有著許多的身體接觸(常常不自覺)。 (身體接觸如: 摸頭、抱、蹭等)
可能是因為跟銀月相處久了，有時候蘭雅也會壞心的捉弄起牠中意的對象(性別不在此限)。
擁有著德穆里中數一數二的美貌，再加上那與生俱來的高雅氣質，蘭雅成了許多獸心理愛慕的對象；牠甜美的笑顏能令萬獸傾醉，只要牠一個回眸，有多少獸能不臉紅心跳?  牠那嫵媚的容貌甚至還迷倒了為數不少的雌性。

力量類型屬於綜合型，使用的武器為盾和雙刀。
手持盾的蘭雅猶如一堅固的城牆，牠能為自己及盟友提供完美的保護，並且驅散所有外來的惡意。
手執雙刀的蘭雅猶似那黎明的曙光，牠能夠斬開眼前的黑暗，並帶來那名為破曉的前景。

目前階級: 現任圓桌武士第二席，綽號 - 白，直屬的皇族為雪麒(?
隸屬軍團: 無

力量: ★★★★★★★☆☆☆ 
屬性: ★★★★★★★☆☆☆
速度: ★★★★★★★★☆☆ (8.5)
智商: ★★★★★★★☆☆☆ (7.5)
防禦: ★★★★★★★☆☆☆ 
心靈: ★★★★★★★☆☆☆

總計: 44★ 

*註: 因為屬性為光，所以附帶有極高的心靈抗性(控制類的抗性)



以見習聖騎士來說，這五項的星數至少需達 22★，通常介於22~30之間
聖騎士的門檻為 30★，通常介於30~36之間
圓桌武士的門檻為 36★，通常介於 36~46之間
王權者目前最低為50★，最高達 59★

----------

